# LaDue BASS series 09'!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Entry level fishn'!!! Electric motor only riggn'!!! Only $70 per event!!!

5 Qualifiers towards a GUARANTEED first place Championshp!!!

New for 2009- 12" minimum size and 20 "show" points for anglers fishn' each event catchn'em or not... 

Annual team memberships solidify your position for the season with each qualifying event postmarked no later than 7 days prior to the event.

Checkout some of the past seasons on "Mother" laDO!!! at:
http://www.dobass.com/History/dobass.html 

Current info at the lado homepage:
http://www.dobass.com/bass.html

nip


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey nip who do i make the money order out to ? and where do i send it ? To pay for an event


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

http://dobass.com/2009WEBFORMS/LADO/LADO_09_REGISTRATION.htm


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

I can't wait for this season to start. 

The water is still up but for how much longer is the question?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

heyjay said:


> The water is still up but for how much longer is the question?


Lets hope till September 6th!


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

look out i hear the team of shaw and grosswill be tuff to beat lol


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Those guys aren't even registered yet!? 

I'm going with 10.38 for win. One 6.5lbr and 4- 12" fish to round it out.

State regulation minimum size for 2009 (12") and SHOW points for those braving but blanking!

Also...as a note, no excuses accepted that your not fishn' this season due to the $70 entry... overall the season is $10 cheaper...first place raised AND no membership increase despite thoughts reported at the end of 08'

Also...I have double whammed and "yo-yo-yot-yot-yo"'d the Kitson team with a pinned up vodoo doll and nightcrawler dirt...they won't always win 

nip
http://www.dobass.com/bass.html


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Nipididdee said:


> Those guys aren't even registered yet!?
> 
> Also...I have double whammed and "yo-yo-yot-yot-yo"'d the Kitson team with a pinned up vodoo doll and nightcrawler dirt...they won't always win
> http://www.dobass.com/bass.html


The checks in the mail!!! (You've heard that one before, right?)

Kitsons are still considered "entry level"?!%


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

heyjay said:


> I can't wait for this season to start.
> 
> The water is still up but for how much longer is the question?


 Heyjay, we were out yesterday and the water is up from last fall but not even close to where it was last year in the spring. Lots of structure still showing and a lot of the bank. You can still stand going under 44 bridge. We need rain.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

getthenet said:


> heyjay, we were out yesterday and the water is up from last fall but not even close to where it was last year in the spring. Lots of structure still showing and a lot of the bank. You can still stand going under 44 bridge. We need rain.


say what!!!!


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

ParmaBass said:


> say what!!!!


ahh the ENEMY has arrived.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I am the enemy! I don't get it, lol.......


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

had to bump this! I CANNOT wait until Saturday. Temps on the rise and mother's calling. If you ever wanted to get into a great series against some great anglers at the right price, you've gotta fish the ladue series! 4 days 8 hours 31 minutes, guess i should start getting the boat, tackle and rods ready!

www.dobass.com


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

WOOT... I'll be at the weigh in, should be some reel pigs for this one.


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

peple of the perch said:


> WOOT... I'll be at the weigh in, should be some reel pigs for this one.


peple, when are you gonna start fishin with us?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm planning on it, But I would like to learn a little more about bass fishing before I do. Also I want to get some better equipment.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

It's starting to heat up!! I've seen 2 smallies better than 4lbs caught this past week.

This could turn into a slugfest. :B :B

Can't wait to see the old faces and meet the new guys too.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

UPDATE.... 3 days 11 hours 10 minutes and 50 seconds till I bring the ENEMY to the ramps!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

my money is on the kitsons at 2/1 nip at 3/1 for some early season toads. Parma your coming in at 8/1 odds


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I'll take 3/1 anyday!!! Parma I guess your recent bag didn't impress Johnboy as much  

The Kitsons I'd give 2/1 most any month, outside of April.

I got some picks that I'll reveal after the top 3 are announced 

I left my ENEMY in the mud at Mosquito- every axle to the grassline.

For those wishing for Mothers fishing the cutoff date for mailing entries has past. Given this is the FIRST qualifier of the year...no need to keep calling, just put it in the mail NO LATER than 4/14 - next Q around though is on you. New teams are still accepted up to the capped field.

http://www.dobass.com/bass.html

I haven't been yet this year...from weather and reports... I'm going with a sack for the win - 19.03, second drops deep into 15, final checks into 11's

nip


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Nipididdee said:


> Parma I guess your recent bag didn't impress Johnboy as much  The Kitsons I'd give 2/1 most any month, outside of April.
> nip


He's fished Ladue with me too many times! I always seem to have my best days on Ladue Sunday-Friday. Saturday, not so much,lol. Hopefully that will change! Very optomistic going into this first qualifier! 

Have to agree with the Kitson comment, they don't scare me in April,lol!

I'll say 17.5 to win and 9.5 to get a check! Weather is looking good, so far!


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

guess it is good to have a unknown as you partner huh parma lol. who are these kitsons i keep hearing about


----------



## bassindave (May 9, 2008)

Waters up over pipe by ramp now but water only up to 51 or so still got a few good ones for Easter can't wait till Sat.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

williamonica0214 said:


> guess it is good to have a unknown as you partner huh parma lol. who are these kitsons i keep hearing about


Take a look back at the history, they're the guys with all the plaques and checks in their hands!

http://dobass.myphotoalbum.com/


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

we will fix that this season


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

this thread sure got lock jaw . now that we are a few days away lol


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I might be out there Friday. I will let you know how it goes!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

9 hours 32 minutes, I guess I'll see you guys in the morning!?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> 9 hours 32 minutes, I guess I'll see you guys in the morning!?


You fishing Friday?


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

hey parma if your going out friday .don't sore mouth our fish lol


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Water update .... Thursday I had to take off the front seat and lay down to get under 442. It's up about 3 feet and all the willows and trees are in play. 
Now the flippers won't have an excuse.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yep! Its waaaayy up!!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

No mud...no wind...no excuses 

We sit at 37 teams, with about 6 of those not paid for Q1 ( I bet the sun brings 'em to the ramp)

Bring the sunscreen- we hit this one.... PERFECT~!

Rhetorical kinda but...if they move up, lookout- these weights might just make Auntie look like a mudpuddle!

Photo results posted later in the same evening 4/18, there is a "board" to lado so there will be a pic of it compared to the NOAA series of a spreadsheet. 

My oldest is in the all city musical 7pm Sat- you might not see them until after I am home.

http://www.dobass.com/bass.html

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Q1 PHOTO RESULTS ARE POSTED!!! WEIGHTS PICTURED!!!

http://www.dobass.com/bass.html


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

was nice to meet you nip . you run a great tournament. i am looking forward to Q2


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Nice job Nip! Can't wait for Q2. Was just happy not to get shut out in our first tournament. Caught our only fish around 2:00 pm, but it was a 4lber so no complaints. Thanks for answering all my questions pre-tourney, things make a lot more sense now. See you soon.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words! 

Exemplifies the group we have gathered this season!!!! Super positive vibe with these folks, many returns from 8 even 9 years ago- many smiles...a beautiful day didn't hurt 

Join us at Moggie April 25th for Q1 of EEI!!!!

More on the web this week for Lado Q1.

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

I'll give serious consideration to EEI but only if I can find a partner - I know dday can't make this Saturday (at least). Should I assume that all the fees and rules, etc. are listed on dobass.com? Also, should I find a partner, can I bring all payments to Mogadore? Or would I have to find a way to get $ to you ahead of time. Thanks,

Bobby


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

We'd love to have you at EEI. 

Same great time as Ladue just spread out at the various quality electric only fisheries we have in Northeast Ohio.

http://www.dobass.com/EEI/FISHGREEN.html


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

whats the cost for EEI ? Bobby i might know where you can find a partner lol


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

How's about this so we don't further hijack the lado thread and the tourny discussions. 

EMAIL ME: [email protected]

we'll discuss...

nip


----------

